# reboot menu and ICS framework?!



## xcodybx (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got everything themed with ICS. except the reboot menu or the phone options menu...whatever it is.
is there a framework.apk or....what am I missing to make everything themed?

I'm on cm7 with the ICS cm7 theme.


----------

